# 2 IP's 1 Wire



## graudeejs (Jan 13, 2010)

This may sound stupit, but
Do you know how could I separate 2IP's from 1 Wire

1 IP for server
1 IP for wireless router
1 Cable

I'd like to avoid server routing

I don't want to use WiFi router for this.... I'd like to separate server IP from Home IP

[Hope you understand what I mean]


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 13, 2010)

Any switch should work? IP 1 on server on switchport 1, IP 2 on router on switchport 2, uplink on switchport X -> DSL/cable/whatever?


----------



## graudeejs (Jan 13, 2010)

dam, you're right.... I forgot what about switches


----------



## graudeejs (Jan 13, 2010)

Hmm, do you think this will be good enough?
Specs look promising


----------



## jalla (Jan 13, 2010)

If you want/need advanced features like vlan, port monitoring, snmp support and link aggregation, I'd look at http://www.netgear.com/Products/Switches/AdvancedSmartSwitches/GS108T.aspx

More expensive than the D-link, but still incredibly cheap for all that functionality.


----------

